# Who is the best horse trainer ?



## PennyTheConnie (6 mo ago)

while I also like natural horsemanship, i don't really think that Clinton Anderson knows what he's doing, at least from his youtube videos he takes a horse that is not really doing much wrong and gives them mixed signals likely putting them back steps in training. 
I am a horse trainer working at a sales barn and my best advice is to get real life advice from trainers (I don't know any in canada but I'm sure theres plenty) 
I also like Sharon Wilsie and her book has a lot of good techniques 
One of my favorite trainers is Mia Lykke Neilson, her youtube has a lot of training techniques that I use and they are very effective.


----------



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Well isn't that the million dollar question! It's like the old saying "there is more than one way to skin a cat"... the same goes for training a horse, they are very forgiving creature and they learn in all kinds of different ways, and you will meet a million different people who train a million different ways. If you feel particularly pulled in one direction (ie: Natural Horsemanship) then read books, watch videos, and soak up as much as you can.
Make sure you understand what they are teaching though, you might find an absolutely incredible trainer however they might as well be speaking gibberish to you because you do not understand their teaching technique and this will not translate to your horse as well.
If you can hook up and work directly with a trainer, that's the best case scenario!


----------



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

Of the ones we see online and giving clinics, etc...I like Warwick Schiller and Tristan Tucker. I also like Steve Young (Youtube Channel: Steve Young Horsemanship), who is a bit more small-time than the two above. 

I'm not a fan of Clinton Anderson. Too much ego there for my taste. I think you really have to check your ego at the door to be an effective trainer. The guys above do that, IMO.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Erin Mcneil-Collver out of Alberta is the best trainer I have ever seen. Not super famous but absolutely phenominal


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It depends on what issues your horse needs help with, and whether you have the skills to implement internet teaching.
If your horse is older and well behaved, I'd not go back and throw a whole lot at him. 
ll
But, you asked for our opinions and that's cool . . .
I like Warwick Schiller, Julie Goodnight, Ryan Rose as my pick of internet video trainers.

the best horseman I ever saw was Harry Whitney, but he doesn't do any videos. Only in person teaching. He is a humble man and has not need of fame.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think there are the best trainers for each discipline. Each person kind of specializes in creating a certain type of horse. A lot of the best and most successful trainers aren’t actually putting out videos or hosting clinics either, because they may not desire to teach humans.

So, I would guess that you would be questioning who the best clinician is, and that really also depends on the style of horse you hope to end up with, and who you can actually learn from. For example, I think Chris Cox is very talented, but for whatever reason I don’t understand what he’s saying. Oh, I get the general idea, but I don’t have those moments of it really clicking.

Certain clinicians I find easy to understand, like Warwick and Clinton, and I can take insight from them and see what they are doing when I come across a road block. I don’t like following anyone specifically or getting stuck in an idea, but if I’m having a problem I might look up a video they have made regarding how they
deal with it. I don’t do extensive groundwork though, so it doesn’t always translate. There is a Canadian I really enjoy on occasion, but I can’t remember his name.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

The best one is the one that makes the most sense to you. 
I like Clinton Anderson. I used a lot of his methods with foals, and as I explained in another thread, his way with foals is nothing at all like his ways with older horses. 
I used his ways with older horses as well, and always was pleased with the results. 

It's mostly to each his own. You just have to figure out which one is best for you.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Knave - would the Canadian happen to be Jonathan Fields (British Columbia)?


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yes @Chevaux! I knew someone would know his name! I really liked what I saw of his.


----------



## cobra (Jan 30, 2013)

Warwick Schiller. Guy McLean. Tristan Tucker. Chris Cox.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

This article featuring Lynn Palm has helped me a great deal--





__





Creative Control-Clear Cues


Every part of your body is cueing your horse, so you need to learn Lynn Palm's philosophy on how to get your seat, hands and legs all working together to provide your horse with clear, understandable cues.




horseandrider.com





Also enjoyed reading some books by Mark Rashid.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The one your horse responds to the best for what you're trying to teach.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, I'll offer a different approach.
"You are the very best trainer for Your horse, Eddie."
First off, you "train" your horse every time you interact with him. Absolutely.
Second, your main requirement is that he respond to _your_ presence, _your_ cues, _your desire_. Whether riding, or just asking him to move over in his stall.
Read a lot, watch videos, pick out the things that resonate, discard the rest. Most importantly, spend a lot of time getting intimate with your Equine friend, and building a solid relationship. Would you want somebody to "train" your SO for you? I didn't think so.
If this sounds kinda mystical, well it is, sorta. Like so many things in life, it will make more sense looking back on it.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

@george the mule - I was going to say ME! But thought no one would get it..... to me not mystical at all....

eta: I was at an Equine Affaire many many moons ago and was watching John Lyons and when he was done he introduced an up and coming New kinda trainer a young Clinton Anderson! lol


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

All those names made mention of are marketed, hyped and advertising campaign thrown in your face.
Al those "names" though learned at the side of someone by doing, by being watched and instructed how-to-do.
Few of us are going to afford those names to work with us one-to-one and to me, if you need a true tune-up, true training to commence...it is repeated for a duration of time so the animal learns the new ways firmly with their being.

However, we "train" our horses every interaction we have with them.
Whether that "training session" is positive or negative, it is training and they learn from it.
The horse never stops learning nor should we if we are a team...we communicate.

For me, I would far rather work hands-on with a local trainer/instructor to learn those nuances for best success.
In actuality and reality...that is exactly what those "names" all did. Difference is they then were smart enough to get a company behind them to promote them to make them a recognized name of horsepeople..
Marketing....those names are all marketed to you, period.
A form of exploitation done promoting their image and "I do this and the horse does that...."
Remember those videos are also _very_ edited to what you see...you _don't_ see the animals who don't respond, who fight back... and there are those _and_ lots of them too. _Truth._

Personally, its fine to watch videos and _think_ you can do it yourself... Few of us are gifted enough to "get-it", truly get it from a video watched.
In reality, you do not learn the small nuances of body english, the confidence of doing, the actual timing and response factor of the animal unless you do it, and with eyes watching that are knowledgeable and able to instruct you on a better way to communicate and speak _with_ your animal, not to it...
_*You speak with...*_as in two-way communication and that is not something I think many watching a video get...you learn by doing, by having eyes to help show you, correct you and explain to you._.in person._ 
.
If you have a aged, well-trained animal....learn what that animal can and is able to teach you.
Listen closely to how he responds to your request...how you sit, how and where you place your leg, hold your reins, move your weight shift...he's trying to speak to you..._shhh... time to listen to what he tells._

Get a true horseman who is accomplished in many styles to ride and bring forth what the horse knows if you have no idea what the animals prior life was...
Get a hands-on instructor to help bring out what that older schoolmaster horse is trying to communicate with you...
That is my suggestion..._use the knowledge that horse has to teach you._ 
Use a instructor/trainer who speaks the language of your horse and then can teach you with correct hands-on interpretation. 
Makes for a great partnership made.
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Clinton Anderson is fine, he doesn't teach anything that I disagree with or that is fundamentally wrong and the truth is that most horse trainers are teaching basically the same thing. If you are brand spanking new to horse training he is actually a decent one to learn a foundation from because he is far more clear (he loves to talk) and has had a lot more practice teaching novices than many other talented trainers about specific concepts that are the same no matter who is talking about it. His Foundation and Intermediate training series have more information in them than a whole library of training material from other trainers who aren't as clear and are not as good at telling people how to train horses. He is in fact a very decent horseman that knows what he is talking about. Some people don't like his very brash and at times quite rude personality and I will agree he is both those things and has become more so over time. Those youtube videos are a commercial selling horse training and horse training videos to people who have out of control horses they are scared to death of. The actual training in the actual training videos is solid stuff so anytime I hear people make a judgement based on not actually seeing what he teaches in his program I kind of dismiss it. Of course that is Clinton's fault for the way he chose to market himself, but he made millions doing it so there is that.

But like I said at that foundation level it is basically all the same way people do colt starting these days with different people's way of going about it. You aren't going to find one trainer who is wildly different from the others who is selling training information to the public. What they really do when nobody is looking, well that might depend. 

Some other horse trainers I would endorse are Martin Black, Larry Trocha, Craig Cameron, and Sandy Collier. Jonathan Gauthier (Horse Training Pro on Youtube) and Zacharias Horsemanship are decent channels if you just want to youtube binge some decent horse info. Daniel Dauphin is a great source if you want to get into some solid info beyond the general stuff everyone says. 

That said you are working with an older horse who sounds like he has a decent foundation on him. I would just encourage you to take some time to learn from him if you are an inexperienced rider and he is a safe and sound horse. A good horse is a great teacher, so don't be in a big rush to interfere with that process if he is safe and enjoyable to be around. Good luck.


----------



## AliceCT (8 mo ago)

I like Craig Cameron, especially for very foundational western horsemanship from the human side of things (i.e. stirrup fit, different kinds of bits, how to mount correctly, ect.) A lot of it I learned when I was younger, but after I semi-break for 5 years I may or may not have had to refresh how to unsaddle a horse properly, lol. It sounds like he might be good for you if you are inexperienced and your horse is experienced.

I also really like Harmony Horsemanship on Youtube for starting a young horse. She has a lot of ideas of obstacles and just developing a good mind. She is more for when there is an experienced human and inexperienced horse.

Other trainers do other things. You have to look for a trainer that helps you where you are. A lot of trainers focus on "problem horses" which is all well and good, but not all horses need the type of training a problem horse does. Find a trainer that suits your level of skill and your horse's level of training. Also, some of the natural horsemanship stuff is just learning how to read horse body language, which is super important in general, but not everything they recommend may be applicable to your particular horse. You can, however, use it for more generalized knowledge of horse behavior.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

@horselovinguy--sounds like the OP was asking about what well known, well advertised trainers we like, not "you should go to your local trainer" type stuff. Obviously hands on training with a real person is best but it's good to know if any books/videos are worth looking at. 

An old cowboy taught me how to ride but reviewing and implementing the article I linked in my last post helped me get an even better response from my horse.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I read it paso....

I also said what I felt would be a better application for the member.
Sorry, but to me...you _can't_ beat hands on help from someone qualified and you can learn a lot more in person watching it take place than sitting in front of the TV watching a sanitized video.
It usually costs nothing to observe in person same as watching a video, but seeing in three dimensional, hearing the breathing, seeing the weight shift in real life, not through some camera angle to me is just better.
I grab the popcorn when the videos come out...
I stand glued to the fence watching intently a live person working with....  
The names do_ not_ impress me...what "they" can do and produce does...and "live" it is not sanitized.
True instructors see and can instruct before it happens...video you see the after.

I just appreciate "live" and get more from it than a video portrays that's been sanitized is all.
To each their own...if videos appeal and work for you, Go For It!
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Actually I never watch videos.  I've seen big name clinicians live many times and no the horse does not always respond the way they want--so true! Reading is helpful to me though as well as live. We don't all have access to live at convenient times however, so looking on the net/reading a book are viable alternatives.


----------



## Eddie2022 (11 mo ago)

Thanks folks! Completely understand what everyone has said here! Im a big nerd and love love reading and researching…..but it is true that Ed has taught me so much in our short time together so far, he is a very patient horse 😊.
It’s actually really cool figuring out what he knows….
Anyway, I will look into a lot of these names and really appreciate the feed back!
Take care everyone 😊
Here is a pic of my handsome guy 😍


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

I think this is incredibly subjective. 
mine trainer may be the best for a particular type of horse but not for another type.
One may be able to “fake” it with a horse they don’t get along with where as another could actually click. 
One could be better in your specific plans than another, so on and so forth.
I like to pick and choose what I use from various trainers for the individual horse. My plan for each is never identical. Finding what works for your horse and the goals you want to achieve is much more important that picking only one trainer to follow/call the “best”. 
Also most trainers that people consider the“best” i feel do not share or tell their following about the ones who haven’t worked in their program. Which is understandable but it is unrealistic that any trainer can excel with every single horse they get in. The big names, more often than not, have a criteria for the horses they except in and work with.


----------



## mustangerin (8 mo ago)

Since I noticed people were talking about Clinton Anderson, I will say that I do not agree with his training method.

Because every horse is different, I think that a good trainer is one who takes that into consideration in a compassionate way.

From my experience, these are my favorite trainers. I don't know every trainer out there and I'm sure there are quite a few that deserve to be this list!

Madison Shambaugh/Mustang Maddy
Jonathan Field
Sam VanFleet
Cat Zimmerman
Grace Thompson
Craig + Katie Moore
Isidro + Amber Espinoza
Camille McCutchon
Bekah Tate
Dan James
Stacy Westfall

...and those are just a few that I've learned from - bits and pieces from some, and a lot from others.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Horses differ, so no one training program will work for all. Clinton Anderson's approach works for some types of horses. Maybe many. Many Arabians will not appreciate his approach. And what are YOUR goals? Mine are to ride WITH my horse on trails. I have no interest in getting a horse to move a certain way or in certain patterns in an arena. OTOH, what I do with Bandit would be a disaster for someone interested in showing or competing in many horse sports.

And what someone can and should do successfully with a horse they ride all the time is different from someone who needs to ride lots of horses for a short time. I tried riding Bandit today in a leather sidepull - a strict sidepull, just a wrap of leather with two spots to attach the reins - and was reminded of just how much of _how we ride_ is based on the years we've spent together.

I generally like Warwick Schiller, Daniel Dauphin and Larry Trocha. They don't all do the same thing but they all have given me a lot of good ideas that have helped me with my horses. In books, I love VS Littauer and Tom Roberts - both long dead, neither ever sold merchandise or called themselves "horse whisperers" - but when I've listened to what they wrote, things go better for me and my horses.


----------



## krisadreyer (Nov 22, 2015)

I do not agree with Steve Young's Training Methods or his whip rod.


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

After a decent amount of exposure to several training modalities, I think my ability to teach horses came into focus when I began learning about how horses learn, the things that are important to them, and the "ethology" (The scientific study of animal behavior, especially as it occurs in a natural environment) behind their reactions to our teaching/training methods. You can learn these things and find them embedded in the methods of great trainers/clinicians, but my guess is that training based in science is not an attractive marketing concept. Unless you're old and have seen these clinician jokers come and go about every 10 years. Then you start looking for something a little deeper than video cliches.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

A big “that’s right” to everything JN Momgoose said above. It is a common misconception that Clinton Anderson teaches every horse the same way. He has a method, but his materials go on for hours about how to apply his techniques differently according to an individual horse‘s personality. Anybody who says otherwise has only seen him on YouTub.

I have watched many of these trainers live, for hours and follow up sessions. I love the way Stacy Westfall and Mark Rashid are very gentle, but aside from their patience I can’t see that they are doing anything differently than Clinton Anderson. If I was sending my horse out to be trained I would pick one of the former. If I wanted to learn how to train my own horse, Clinton Anderson is so much better than anyone else that there is no comparison. Training a horse is difficult and complicated, and Clinton Anderson offers the clearest and most refined approach to success.

My big gelding was a bomb waiting to go off, and I was terrified of getting on him. I made a breakthrough after the first 15 minutes of using Clintons method and the progress flowed from there. After five years I could ride him through city streets bareback using only a halter.

It’s true that Clinton can be a jerk, but I’d have to say the only trainer who ever really disappointed me was Craig Cameron, who got a rough horse in a demonstration and got embarrassed and took it out on the horse.


----------



## keelan (Jan 5, 2010)

Every horse is different. Just like people. Listen to everyone, watch videos, go to clinics, ask questions. Try different methods but don't do things that your gut is not comfortable with kindness and consideration always being foremost. Someone might say something a different way that clicks with you. And don't be afraid to abandon something that doesn't work. Train with love, make it fun and always end with something your horse knows.


----------

